# Power Steering Assist Kit



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Here are the Installation Instructions and Parts List for the 
18030-01 Power Steering Assist Kit for large frame tractors.
This kit fit the 1886-02 & 03 tractors ONLY. 
If I can get info on other kits I will post them on this thread.

18030 Power Steering Kit Parts


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

18030 Power Steering Kit Pg 01


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

18030 Power Steering Kit Pg 02


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

18030 Power Steering Kit Pg 03


----------



## woodbine5 (Dec 1, 2013)

*1886 bolens p/s*

if i disconnect the belly power cylinder from th proportional valve, can i directly hook up the p/s assist with no problems? i dont use the grass cutter! help!


----------

